# Vintage American Model Car Raceways Car Tester



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Vintage American Model Car Raceways Car Tester

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ame...180961701868?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a22286fec


Does anybody have/know anything about this?
a commercial track power supply?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sweet, early dyno? Looks to be larger scale

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,sure got it's share of meters and switches,should be right up your alley Jeff:wave:
At 30 lbs,it's gotta have a pretty decent transformer in it:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

So did anyone here get this beast?

Too rich for my blood

Boosted


----------

